# Latin



## soladogg5 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure where this fits topic wise, so here we go, but I am curious if anyone knows Latin if they can explain erasmus' "moriae encomium?" Thanks all!


----------



## Jonathan (Nov 28, 2004)

Moriae econium means "Praise of folly." I do not know in what context it is found. When you posted this, did you want an explanation of what it exactly means or just the translation?

All I know about this work is that it is a Utopia style poem. Visit http://www.gutenberg.org/dirs/etext05/8efly10.txt to read the English version. 

[Edited on 11-29-2004 by Jonathan]


----------



## DTK (Nov 30, 2004)

_In Praise of Folly_ is a work written by Desiderius Erasmus to his friend Thomas Moore in 1509, and appears to be online at a number of web sites.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## soladogg5 (Dec 1, 2004)

I would like an exlpanation of what it means if you could...


----------

